# Branchez deux Mac ensemble (pas seulement en target)



## Festhus (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter un MacBookPro13" 2,4 GHz et j'ai toujours en même temps un vieux MacMini Intel 1,83 GHz en bon état de marche (mais moins portable, avec l'écran et le bordel !)

D'où ma question, j'ignore si ça existe mais j'imagine que oui : je voudrais brancher les deux mac ensemble.

C'est à dire, je m'explique, pas juste utiliser mon Mac Mini en mode disque dur externe avec l'option "Target" au démarrage mais que mon ordi "maître" utilise aussi les composants (ou en tout cas la RAM et le processeur de l'ordi "esclave".

En gros je souhait parasiter la puissance (enfin puissance...) de calcul de mon MacMini avec mon portable.

Merci !


----------



## nikon33 (5 Juillet 2012)

Festhus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de m'acheter un MacBookPro13" 2,4 GHz et j'ai toujours en même temps un vieux MacMini Intel 1,83 GHz en bon état de marche (mais moins portable, avec l'écran et le bordel !)
> 
> ...



A mon avis pas possible

On ne peux réaliser que  la transformation en disque dur externe du disque dur interne du MacMini connexion en taget avec une interconnexion cablée en Firewire entre les deux unités centrale démarrées et alimentées, par exemple)

On peut envisager de faire réaliser les "tâches ingrates" par le MacMini, puis transferer les travail terminé du MacMini vers le MacBook Pro... 

Enfin c'est un avis
je ne connais pas tout


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2012)

Ce n'est pas du tout possible.


----------

